# The Official Borderlands 2 Thread



## Riku540

Can't believe there isn't a thread on this, so as excited as I am about the game coming out in 5 days, I thought I would go ahead and start us off!
   
  I will be primarily playing on Steam, but I will be picking up the PS3 version as well.
   
  Who's got their Ultimate Loot Chest Edition pre-ordered?


----------



## Asturaetus

Initially I was also really hyped for BL2 because its predecessor was a blast - invested several hundreds of hours, bought 3 copies (1 hardcopy, 2 digital) and am still humming 'Ain´t no rest for the wicked'.
   
  But after I saw the mess they created with the preorder. - I mean come on Gearbox you were one of those that gave us content worth the bucks we spend for dlc, but now this?
   
  And then after distancing myself from Steam over the past monthes - I am a little disappointed that even the hardcopies are steambound.
   
   
  So I decided to wait - at least until I see if the game is worth being hyped again. ^^


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





asturaetus said:


> So I decided to wait - at least until I see if the game is worth being hyped again. ^^


 

 I'm guessing you haven't really been keeping up with the game, or you wouldn't be asking that question. Also, what's the problem with the game requiring Steam? The _*lack*_ of Steamworks support (online matchmaking, Valve Anti-Cheat) is what made the online experience a lackluster especially for the PC version; not to mention Big Picture Mode just launched in time for the game. And _*limited preorders*_ will always be... limited.


----------



## Asturaetus

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't really been keeping up with the game, or you wouldn't be asking that question. Also, what's the problem with the game requiring Steam? The _*lack*_ of Steamworks support (online matchmaking, Valve Anti-Cheat) is what made the online experience a lackluster especially for the PC version; not to mention Big Picture Mode just launched in time for the game. And _*limited preorders*_ will always be... limited.


 
  No, I haven't been keeping up with every trailer - don't have the time as my backlog of other games to play is rather ... long (what an understatement ^^) + gaming isn't my only hobby (any more).
   
   
  As for being hypeworthy - the only really interesting thing out of these *new features* are the new weapon-effects (like the gun that turns into a grenade on reloading) - the unique and pearlescent weapons in BL1 certainly suffered from a lack of creativity. - The new terrain, as interesting as it is to stroll through a city, doesn't really feel all that different - maybe because of they used the same color-scheme. - The classes and skills also don't make me very excited. (it's essentially the same - the soldier/turret, the berserk, the sniper/now with liliths phazing and a new lilith with the shift more towards her elemental damage capabilities).
   
  Regarding steam - after I have gone through my games trying to sell some of the older ones - I now officially hate steam! - If I even for hardcopies don't have the choice anymore than to register and launch every damn game through steam I rather don't buy them anymore - I mean why even bother buying hardcopies? This whole DRM-******** (Yes steam IS DRM!) makes me go insane - and don't try the "oh but it has an offline mode" on me - something that's so unreliable and needs me to log into online-mode every 30days isn't an offline mode.
   
   
  And how exactly has the lack of steamworks negatively affected BL1?
   
  It's not a competitive game. - Don't care if the other guy has a cheated weapon. The only thing was the bug with the inventory slots, but you could even prevent that from happening.
  And if you have friends to play with the whole thing concerns you 0.


----------



## Riku540

Cheating for me ruins the game. What's the point in loot if you mitigate the hunt by modding weapons? I do play with friends, but I also play more than anyone else I know, and would like to be able to jump in without having to deal with modders. Plus the matchmaking system wasn't all that great in BL1, it was difficult to find both players your level and on or near the same mission.
   
  Shared stash is a great new feature, as with Badass Rank which is infinite. They also added additional hooks to allow extra characters like the upcoming Mechromancer, and they have said if the Mechromancer is successful they may even make more classes. The season pass is also great, as they've stated the 4 upcoming DLC's between now and June next year will be made to the bar of General Knoxx. Also going back to the Mechromancer, the Best Friends Forever Skilltree is also an amazing plus for people who are interested in the game but might not be fantastic at shooters. Any excuse to get my wife to play with me.
   
  Yes, Steam has DRM. But it's not nearly as bad as others. DRM can't really be helped and honestly, how much does it really affect your playing experience? Anyone who's going to play a game with online co-op is going to have an internet connection.
   
  That's just the surface though. They literally improved every aspect of the game. Any fan of BL1 would be a fool not to get Borderlands 2.


----------



## Riku540

IGN's Review Up: 9.0 "Amazing"


----------



## daigo

Since I received a Borderlands 2 key with my video card purchase for my new computer, I'll probably try it out.


----------



## Riku540

Please do! I wish I could afford the new NVIDIA 660 Ti GPU, which I believe a purchase of most if not any of the 600 series GPU's come with a free copy of the game.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Please do! I wish I could afford the new NVIDIA 660 Ti GPU, which I believe a purchase of most if not any of the 600 series GPU's come with a free copy of the game.


 
   
  Yeah, my nearly six year old computer wasn't booting and I didn't have any old parts to trouble shoot what went wrong effectively so I built a new computer.  My 670gtx video card came with the Borderlands 2 that I preloaded through Steam over the weekend.  Likely won't have time to play much this week, but it seems interesting from what I've read.


----------



## Riku540

I actually took yesterday off to play Borderlands 2. Been too busy playing to really comment on the game or give a fair score since I'm far from completing it. However, I will say that my already-high-expectations of the game have been exceeded. You might not hear from me much the next couple days, but that's because I'll be on Pandora.


----------



## Hellbishop

Having alot of fun playing Borderlands 2. A humongous world to explore while shooting and killing stuff. Being able to do melee hand to hand is a great option. Enemies are varied feeling alive with their combat moves and hilarious dialogue even when dying. Its a real thrill seeing how they seem to feel pain when on fire and actually stopping their acttack momentarily unlike other games where they seem to not even notice they're being burned alive. Weapons have plenty of individual character and am constantly checking the stats,visual looks etc of any new weapons i come across. All the ingame unlocks and badass reward points feels very satisfying adding tons of depth to character development.
   
  Love the comic book look of Borderlands 2 which is much more sharper and improved from the first game. Quests are solid and never feel forced or linear in execution. I can always take off in any direction i want.  Music is immersive with a futuristic sci-fi western vibe and techno style. It was a blast entering Moxxi's and hearing the DJ Hell style techno house music in the background.
   
  The user interface is very intuitive and i have yet to look into the manual or strategy guide to read up on what does what. Audio work is fabulous with massive explosive impact and crisp recognizable speech using headphones or speakers.
   
  Definitely worth the money and gameplay time.


----------



## Riku540

Gah! One minor annoyance.
   
  I thought the Steam version of the game has VAC (Valve Anti-Cheat) when actually, it does not. 
   
  This is in no way the game's or even Steam's fault, and entirely the cheating community's fault. I guess even if it did have VAC, people would still find a way.
   
  Thankfully, I have an amazing wife who's played nearly all of playtime in the game with me so far, so there's really little to no need to play public games. And of the public games I have played so far, nobody has seemed to have been cheating (yet). I guess I'll just have to be careful who I play with, and continue to backup save data religiously.


----------



## Xzbeat

Just found the Minecraft Easter Egg, man I love this game!
   
  http://gamewise.co/games/5186/Borderlands-2/Cheats


----------



## Hellbishop

I found the Skyrim easter egg yesterday. I also noticed one of the skins for the Gunzerker has a strangely Fallout 3 vault suit color scheme


----------



## Riku540

Took a few pictures of my Ultimate Loot Chest on release day. I was too eager to play to take pictures of the rest.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Rented the game. I can see some fun to be had... but still not my type of game. I am damn hard person to please, lol. Linearity I guess is my thing.


----------



## fuzzyash

noooo
  from the looks of it, i wont be able to play borderlands on my integrated graphics laptop
  for those who have it on pc, is there a way to play it in windowed mode, with decreased pixel count?
  that way worked for me for skyrim


----------



## nyst01

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> noooo
> from the looks of it, i wont be able to play borderlands on my integrated graphics laptop
> for those who have it on pc, is there a way to play it in windowed mode, with decreased pixel count?
> that way worked for me for skyrim


 

 There is an option to set the window mode in the main menu under: Main Menu/Options/Video.  I'll have to verify the ability to change the resolution in windowed mode, but with all the other PC-centric options, my guess would be the option is there.


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Took a few pictures of my Ultimate Loot Chest on release day. I was too eager to play to take pictures of the rest.


 
  Nice swag and excellent design full of advertising adrenaline


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Rented the game. I can see some fun to be had... but still not my type of game. I am damn hard person to please, lol. Linearity I guess is my thing.


 

 So you mean to say being able to play the main campaign without being forced to side track too much in order to progress? I think BL2 has great balance between main story vs. side missions, opposed to games like Skyrim where if you look in one direction too long who knows how far off track you strayed from your original objective.
   
  I am the opposite of you though; the more open and more options, the better.
   
  Anyway, just about completely done with my first playthrough on Zer0. Not only do I see myself fully leveling all four characters, but I will probably be playing this game until the next Borderlands comes out just for the unlimited Badass Ranks. I played BL1 from it's release up til BL2's release, so I guess what I'm saying is, THANK YOU GEARBOX FOR THE BEST GAME SERIES EVER!


----------



## nyst01

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> noooo
> from the looks of it, i wont be able to play borderlands on my integrated graphics laptop
> for those who have it on pc, is there a way to play it in windowed mode, with decreased pixel count?
> that way worked for me for skyrim


 
  Just checked, windowed mode size scales with the resolution you choose on the PC.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> So you mean to say being able to play the main campaign without being forced to side track too much in order to progress? I think BL2 has great balance between main story vs. side missions, opposed to games like Skyrim where if you look in one direction too long who knows how far off track you strayed from your original objective.
> 
> I am the opposite of you though; the more open and more options, the better.
> 
> Anyway, just about completely done with my first playthrough on Zer0. Not only do I see myself fully leveling all four characters, but I will probably be playing this game until the next Borderlands comes out just for the unlimited Badass Ranks. I played BL1 from it's release up til BL2's release, so I guess what I'm saying is, THANK YOU GEARBOX FOR THE BEST GAME SERIES EVER!


 
  Nah it´s easier to follow what happens in the bethesda action rpgs. As for Borderlands I followed the main story pretty much so far. At chapter 11 or 12 but I wouldn´t say it´s good story wise even though slightly better then Borderlands which didn´t have any story whatsoever. It´s a really stupid game but in a fun way. The core part of it looting, upgrading, shooting trying out new guns etc works though you forget all about it in a millisecond after you stop playing lol. Having it more linear make story telling easier but I sure as heck rather have this then Call of Duty where you can close your eyes pull the trigger and win 
   
  I run single player only which means that there is tons and tons of pulling the action trigger. You can see it´s optimized for coop and multiplayer but this gun turret is very effective. Almost as good as having a mate beside you


----------



## KonaBear

Anyone excited for the mechromancer/know when it comes out?


----------



## oqvist

Not at all. The DLC for borderlands was awful. Borderlands 2 make me more hungry for Fallout 4 though


----------



## daigo

Playing level 29 Zer0 and nearing the last couple of zones.  I've enjoyed the hilarious (and slightly dirty) writing so far, especially on all the side missions.  Main story is meh in general, but the humor keeps it interesting.  I've had some difficulty in some areas and boss fights in closed in space as a sniper tree Zer0, but the damage output is insane with the assassin class.  Likely respec'ing Cunning at lvl 31 to try out that tree as well.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





konabear said:


> Anyone excited for the mechromancer/know when it comes out?


 
   

   
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Not at all. The DLC for borderlands was awful. Borderlands 2 make me more hungry for Fallout 4 though


 
   
  Zombie Island and Moxxi's Underdome could have been better, but Knoxx and Claptrap were amazing. They hadn't really planned for DLC with the first game so they were limited with what they could add by the way the game was made. BL2 has been made _with_ plans for DLC this time, and they have stated that Knoxx will be the bar for the upcoming DLC's.


----------



## KonaBear

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Zombie Island and Moxxi's Underdome could have been better, but Knoxx and Claptrap were amazing. They hadn't really planned for DLC with the first game so they were limited with what they could add by the way the game was made. BL2 has been made _with_ plans for DLC this time, and they have stated that Knoxx will be the bar for the upcoming DLC's.


 
  just awesome xD.  currently playing lvl 14 zero for the amazing damage for sniping, but will make the mechro asap.


----------



## ruuku

riku540 said:


> Zombie Island and Moxxi's Underdome could have been better, but Knoxx and Claptrap were amazing. They hadn't really planned for DLC with the first game so they were limited with what they could add by the way the game was made. BL2 has been made _with_ plans for DLC this time, and they have stated that Knoxx will be the bar for the upcoming DLC's.




Agree. Knoxx was nearly as long as the main campaign, all things considered one of the best DLCs that I've ever purchased. Spent many hours on the 'farmory. 

I would have liked to see a bit more polish on the game though. Last boss was glitched on my first attempt, had to suicide/replay the level to complete. For me the audio is also somewhat unbalanced with the Astro mixamp... side audio seems too loud, especially with dialogue/enemy distances also seem off. 

Scaling of enemies makes the game more challenging than BL1 (at least on play through 1, and loot seems pretty well distributed in terms of rarity. The script/easter-eggs in the game are VERY well done. I really love how Gearbox doesn't take anything too serious in the series. I would have liked to see additional weapons/manufacturers but all in all minor gripes. I believe the character balance is also a tad bit better implemented.


----------



## Kukuk

Looks like this thread isn't getting a whole lot of love, so I'll post some neat things I've found.
   
  This is my absolute pride and joy:

  Not the most accurate gun, but it's power and magazine size more than make up for that. Not to mention it's nice that it doesn't take two ammo for every shot, like most elemental revolvers. (Oh, and it's a revolver, not a crappy repeater!)
   
  There's also this, the most powerful rocket launcher I've found:

  I have to be very, very careful when using this, since the splash is so great, it can (and has, on countless occasions) kill me in a single hit. The rockets also travel very, very slow, so if an enemy jumps in my way before the rocket meets it's intended destination, it can kill me!
   
  Anyone else get any interesting loot?


----------



## Riku540

Posted via Gearbox Software's Twitter:
   
  SHiFT Codes for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 [Active 6PM-9PM CT on 10/5]:

 PC: WBK3T-TSH6Z-633B3-BT3TT-Z6SR5
  
  PlayStation 3: C3CBJ-CW5HJ-6S3WJ-9B53T-5RX6C
  
  Xbox 360: C3CBJ-CW5CR-3R6TR-5F33T-5RXZX


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Posted via Gearbox Software's Twitter:
> 
> SHiFT Codes for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 [Active 6PM-9PM CT on 10/5]:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome, thanks!
   
  This is the third gold key I've gotten, and I didn't even preorder the game.


----------



## ruuku

riku540 said:


> Posted via Gearbox Software's Twitter:
> 
> SHiFT Codes for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 [Active 6PM-9PM CT on 10/5]:
> 
> ...




Nice, thx for posting that! Now I might actually use a key, instead of waiting to hit 50 (or whatever the level cap is). Are the guns in the golden chest a set rarity?


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





ruuku said:


> Nice, thx for posting that! Now I might actually use a key, instead of waiting to hit 50 (or whatever the level cap is). Are the guns in the golden chest a set rarity?


 
   
  They're usually purple and up, and set at your level.
   
  These are what I got just now:


   
  Shame I don't use either weapon type. Might trade that sniper rifle to my friend, if he gets something good...
   
  Also: Looks like they'll be posting more codes tonight, as well as tomorrow.


----------



## Kukuk

Next batch of codes:
   
  PC Version: CTCJ3-CSHRS-X3JJT-JJTTB-RSSZR
   
  PS3 Version: 53WJB-R5CZ3-RS3C3-9TWJT-HZFHR
   
  360 Version: 53WJB-R5CW6-JR6B6-5XTJT-HZFWH
   
  Here's the URL in case I mixed the codes up or something: https://twitter.com/GearboxSoftware
   
  They're good until 2 AM CT.


----------



## Draygonn

Thanks for the codes. I got a nice sniper rifle for Zero.


----------



## Riku540

More codes going up in 12 minutes and again @ 4pm EST.
   
*EDIT: They're live.*
   
*PC SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: 5BCBT-SZ969-6J3JJ-BJTJT-C56T9 [Active 11AM-2PM CT on 10/6]*
   
*PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: CT5J3-BF5HT-693KB-Z35TJ-XSKRT [Active 11AM-2PM CT on 10/6]*
   
*Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: CT5J3-BF5CX-366JF-W63TJ-XSKZZ [Active 11AM-2PM CT on 10/6]*
   
  My prize:
   

   
  Remember, one more set of codes today at 4pm; at least announced thus far anyway. Probably going to hold onto that one until the next set of codes are announced.


----------



## Kukuk

Aw yeah, more codes.
   
  PC: CTCTB-3BTZZ-6BBJJ-TTJTB-JXCHC
   
  PS3: CJKT3-WRK9J-6ZJ53-SJKJJ-5XJTR
   
  360: CJKT3-WRK5R-3XR36-KRJJJ-5XJZW


----------



## oqvist

These codes destroy some of the fun. What is so great about lurking on twitter or something then punch in a code and get insta super weapons. Much more fun finding them while in action 
   
  I started a second playthrough now on my commando character. More fun then I expected now in the beginning it´s spamming super items on my level at me though lol... 
  It would be great I suppose if you could start as another character with the increased difficulty and the skill points level and all intact however I must say Commando is probably my class.


----------



## Kukuk

It doesn't really take away the fun, since the odds of it spawning something you'll actually use a is pretty low. (Not _low_, but unless you regularly use every weapon type, the odds aren't in your favor) I've opened it like 5 times now, and the only thing that's been of use to me is a class mod. And even at that, I prefer the one I was using before.
   
  Also, the stuff isn't _always_ amazing. One of the items I got was a sniper rifle with like 1100 damage, which is below even white drops at my level.


----------



## Riku540

Completed all the achievements this morning only to find out they have already put in three placeholders for upcoming achievements, so my profile is only showing 94%. 
   

   
  Proof the remaining three achievements are not yet obtainable (from the global achievements page):
   

   
  EDIT:
   
  Some recent finds:


----------



## daigo

I'm only lvl 40 on my TVHM playthrough with my Assassin.  Just finished the dam rescue mission, that was made easy by the nice blue corrosive SMG I found along the way prior to reaching the Loaders.  Overall, the additional enemies with more armor and hp make the second playthrough quite a bit more challenging, but manageable, as long as I constantly update my weapons.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

With a name like Daigo, you better be amazing in fighting games.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I'm only lvl 40 on my TVHM playthrough with my Assassin.  Just finished the dam rescue mission, that was made easy by the nice blue corrosive SMG I found along the way prior to reaching the Loaders.  Overall, the additional enemies with more armor and hp make the second playthrough quite a bit more challenging, but manageable, as long as I constantly update my weapons.


 
   
  I must say I may not remember how strong I was in the beginning of my campaign but I do felt it got a bit easier with my TV playthrough as commando. But when I started it I got spammed gear and weapon at my level. I found this super commando mod that boosted just about all of my primary skills and these sniper rocket launcher and what not goodies to compensate lol. Oh and quickly found a sniper rifle doing double the damage! In my first playthrough I turned every single stone but not now and now I get flooded lol.
   
  I have a bit of a dilemma with my levelling though. I know you can change whenever you want but it´s hard to reproduce the exact same gun fights. Is it worthwhile going for these 1 % better at everything skill rather then for example going for shorter reload times? I was thinking the latter to be able to appreciate shotguns a bit more.
   
  Maybe it´s just me but SMGs seem not to like these true badass characters. to less penetration power I suppose but I like it since it make assault rifles feel more powerful finally.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> With a name like Daigo, you better be amazing in fighting games.


 
  Unfortunately, I'm only ok at fighting games, as I haven't played much of them for a good 5-6 years.  I always get asked if that is where I picked up this nick from, and it is, but only when my usual online nick is not available (nataku is what I use most often).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Gundam Nataku? Nice.


----------



## Riku540

Gaige's Skill Tree is up:
   
  http://www.borderlands2.com/us/skilltree/mechromancer.html


----------



## Riku540

Bump.
   
  The Mechromancer, originally scheduled for release on October 16, _*has been surprise announced to come out... TODAY!!!*_
   
  Source: https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic/status/255540164959559682


----------



## Draygonn

riku540 said:


> The Mechromancer, originally scheduled for release on October 16, _*has been surprise announced to come out... TODAY!!!*_


----------



## Kukuk

Definitely cool, but it's a shame I didn't preorder the game. There's no way I'm dropping $10 on a single character.


----------



## Riku540

Some Mechromancer videos out already:


----------



## daigo

Yeah, I didn't pre order the game as well since it was a free add on for my gpu, so I don't intend to purchase this dlc.


----------



## Riku540

You guys are really missing out. Gaige feels super-powerful and her skills have you make conscious decisions about how you play. Deathtrap is definitely one of the best action skills yet and he has no collision so he can't get in your way like a lot of people were worrying about.
   
  If it weren't for the mystery over Zer0's character, Gaige would easily be my favorite or hell, I'll say she ties with Zer0 for me. She is definitely more fun to play as in the sense that the BL2 vault hunters are the 2.0's of the originals, and Gaige comes cut from an entirely new cloth.
   
  In any case, there will definitely be sales especially on Steam, and bundle discounts in the future for everyone else. I would happily pay $10 for her had I not already preordered the game.


----------



## gmcmage

Had so much fun for the first one. I will pick up one of this when price goes down a bit, hopefully black friday.


----------



## wolfetan44

Loved the first. I am very disappointed with the 2nd


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Loved the first. I am very disappointed with the 2nd


 

 Curious as to why you feel that way. The the general consensus is that the second is an improvement over the first in every way.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Curious as to why you feel that way. The the general consensus is that the second is an improvement over the first in every way.


 
  I feel as if the 2nd game is an actual game. The 1st was just an extremely fun game not focused on much difficulty. With the 2nd its much more challenging to where its very unfair. Like those shooting robots.. There so unfair and so frustrating. And when there are them theres usually close to 20


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I feel as if the 2nd game is an actual game. The 1st was just an extremely fun game not focused on much difficulty. With the 2nd its much more challenging to where its very unfair. Like those shooting robots.. There so unfair and so frustrating. And when there are them theres usually close to 20


 
  Are you sure you are using corrosive weapons. Shock can be useful too though they are just a bit to booring for me to use. BL 2 surely has more enemies to shoot though not harder. Like it´s more optimized for coop. If I wasn´t playing as commando and having this wonderfully overpowered turret it would get really tedious at times. Quite a few moments when I sighed at yet another spawn wave.
   
  I didn´t like the robots either not because they are that hard but because they are so booring to shoot. Why not more interesting mech warriors to add some human touch at least.


----------



## wolfetan44

oqvist said:


> Are you sure you are using corrosive weapons. Shock can be useful too though they are just a bit to booring for me to use. BL 2 surely has more enemies to shoot though not harder. Like it´s more optimized for coop. If I wasn´t playing as commando and having this wonderfully overpowered turret it would get really tedious at times. Quite a few moments when I sighed at yet another spawn wave.
> 
> I didn´t like the robots either not because they are that hard but because they are so booring to shoot. Why not more interesting mech warriors to add some human touch at least.


 yeah. I was talking to my friend and we both agreed the game was optimized for co-op. also, zeros ability SUCKS.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> I feel as if the 2nd game is an actual game. The 1st was just an extremely fun game not focused on much difficulty. With the 2nd its much more challenging to where its very unfair. Like those shooting robots.. There so unfair and so frustrating. And when there are them theres usually close to 20


 
   
  If you think it's unfair, just wait until the second playthrough!
   
  I mostly agree though. I get very annoyed when a game "enhances" it's difficulty by adding more enemies. Borderlands did it to an extent, but it was mostly just in the expansions and in Old Haven.
   
  I also get really annoyed by cover. One, there's not a whole lot of it. Two, your ability to duck behind things is really sucky. At times it seems like you might as well just be standing in the open, because the enemies have this amazing ability to hit that one hair poking above cover. And three, the enemies ability to hide completely in cover, and cower there for stretches of 10-20 seconds gets really old. They also have the ability to stand IN cover, like, in a wall where they can still shoot you, but you can't shoot them. I've even seen a half dozen enemies just file through walls like they weren't even there, just for the sake of rushing me. (That's another cheap tactic the game employs way too often.)
   
  One thing I do like about Borderlands 2 more is that you don't fight skags NEARLY as much. Those bastards were the bane of my sanity.


----------



## Riku540

The game was obviously designed to be co-op, so I don't see the problem there.
   
  Cover isn't as plentiful or useful compared to other shooters. However tactics are still very important. Sometimes distance is the most effective form of cover; sniping the first few enemies to draw them out and finish them up close range is often a good way to go.
   
  In BL1, any knucklehead with a Maliwan Hellfire their level could beat the game. BL2 makes you actually make use of all four equip slots and change your load-out depending on the situation. This is especially true in True Vault Hunter Mode.
   
  Side quests are essential if you plan to stay anywhere near appropriate level for story missions; blasting through the story is the easiest way to get under-leveled and under-equipped for missions.
   
  And Zer0's ability, as with any of the (now) five vault hunter's abilities only suck from improper usage.
   
  For me, the campaign (and any other) DLC's are an instant buy, and I will be playing religiously until the next Borderlands.


----------



## oqvist

Kukuk the enemy know if you have the crosshair on them. Don´t aim by the sight at a crouched enemy and he will pop up much sooner.
  As for loot I found the best in the main story generally except for the arenas. But this much depend on what level you do them at I suspect. On the main quest you are guaranteed these rare items at least.
  Speaking of that I find the 5 % chance for rare drops artifact annoying. It means I have to use it just about always while it doesn´t make me stronger. I did now find an artifact that increased the xp points for killing enemies that I may want to change it for to level up faster 
   
  True vault mode is quite challenging at the moment. When you get these super badass one level above you really have to find a place where you can exploit the AI turret or not


----------



## daigo

Yeah, TVHM introduces more armored enemies with harder to hit crit points, and more badass and above enemies in general, so making sure you update your weaponry is very important, as well as exploiting weakness with the various elements (always have a corrosive weapon with decent damage to deal with loaders).  Definitely used cover more often with my assassin, but the challenge has made it more fun. 
   
  Only enemies I have had trouble with as an assassin have been armored/super badass maniacs (much harder to kill now), multiple rabid/poison stalkers (they move so damn fast, can't target well) and super badass loaders (kept getting caught without cover when they popped out in Opportunity).  I'm lvl 50 now with the final story mission at the Eridium Blight part.  Hope to finish it soon.


----------



## Riku540

Holy Hell!
   
  Add-on Campaign DLC 1: Captain Scarlett and Her Pirate's Booty Announced and coming _*NEXT TUESDAY!!!*_
   
http://gearboxsoftware.com/community/articles/942/captain-scarlett-and-her-pirate--39-s-booty


----------



## Riku540

Bump. It's here!


----------



## JonnyN

Loving the game so far! Playing Co-op with a friend who I played the whole first game through with and its superb. Much more evolution than revolution but I don't think anyone expected (nor probably wanted) a completely different game. Just finished our second playthrough on TVHM and about to start DLC1 in 2.5 mode.


----------



## Freerider

Haven't been this addicted to a game in a LONG time, loved the first one and this one is even better!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Really wish the non-lan co-op wasn't broken to hell. No matter who hosts the leech gets crippling lag.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Really wish the non-lan co-op wasn't broken to hell. No matter who hosts the leech gets crippling lag.


 

 Probably a lot of players with poor wireless connections hosting. I'm always strictly wired-only and would say about 75% of my public games where I am not the host there is no noticeable lag. One of my best friends however has a poor wireless connection and I hate to say it but, I can't stand to play with him; rubber-banding like you wouldn't believe it.
   
  I do play 99% of my multiplayer local-LAN with my wife, which works flawlessly. It's a shame too that many multiplayer games these days don't even offer local-LAN. So thanks Gearbox for that.
   
  Oh and by the way: SHiFT Codes are active right now:
   
  PC: C3CJB-HB3ZZ-F33TB-BTJJT-TXKRF
  PS3: WTCTJ-J9CS3-RSJ53-Z3K3B-BT9F9
  360: WTCTJ-J9CK6-JRR36-W6J3B-BT96W


----------



## Riku540

More keys coming up:
   
  Quote: 





> Borderlands 2 Golden Keys Incoming
> 10.25.12 - Chris Faylor
> 
> This weekend, we'll be handing out SHiFT codes that can be redeemed for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2 on the Borderlands Facebook and Gearbox Software Twitter!
> ...


 
   
  Source: bit.ly/R37GKQ


----------



## ru57y

still jealous. 
  I would love to mod my PC into the chest  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Took a few pictures of my Ultimate Loot Chest on release day. I was too eager to play to take pictures of the rest.


----------



## Kukuk

Pardon the bump, but I thought I should mention that Gearbox is giving out codes that give you 5 golden keys.
   
  PS3: WTWBJ-HKZ9C-TCCWB-ZT5JJ-6HRZS
   
  360: W3KTJ-FZ9CS-XS6BR-K6JJ3-XCFXT
   
  PC: WT5TB-XC5ZC-CX3T3-BBT3B-B35WB
   
  Also, I guess they'll be active for a few days.


----------



## Draygonn

Thanks Kukuk. I haven't played in a while, since before Thanksgiving. Looks like I'll be checking out the latest DLC today.


----------



## mechgamer123

Holy crap! This is a thread! I had no idea!!!
I've been playing borderlands 2 for a little while now, earlier this year a friend brought over BL1, and we finished it. We're now working on number 2. Progress is slow though since he's now going to college in another city completely, and doesn't own an Xbox


----------



## Kukuk

Started playing this again. I remember I quit because I became overwhelmed by the thought of it getting much harder on the second playthrough, but honestly, it's not too bad. Opportunity is a bit of a drag. On any other forum I would refer to it as a cluster-_something, _but here I'll say simply that it's a mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have been getting some pretty awersome stuff though. Most notably these two items:

   

   
  Dat class mod. Between Sentry, Resourcefulness, the increased cooldown rate on this, and the increased cooldown rate on my crystal thing, I'm a walking turret-death-machine.


----------



## Riku540

^ Very nice.
   
  Also, the Steam holiday sale has been extended to Jan. 7th as an encore. BL2 for $29.99, and 4-Pack for $89.99. Get it while you can.
   
  And just a bit over a week until:


----------



## MetalLaserSteel

Very fun game for sho', love the co-op. Though ha I have to admit, for me my fav thing about Gearbox is that they currently own the Duke Nukem IP.


----------



## Kukuk

Bumping this again to say that Gearbox gave out another set of codes worth 5 keys.
   
*PC / Mac Borderlands 2 SHiFT Code*: K3K33-3W9JT-6XJJT-TB3JB-HWZZF
*Xbox 360 Borderlands 2 SHiFT Code*: WBWJ3-JHKSK-ZHXT6-CRTJT-BW59W
*PlayStation 3 Borderlands 2 SHiFT Code*: WBK3B-FKWCT-KWKWB-SJWTB-XCZK3
   
  Aw yeah.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

kukuk said:


> Bumping this again to say that Gearbox gave out another set of codes worth 5 keys.
> 
> *PC / Mac Borderlands 2 SHiFT Code*: K3K33-3W9JT-6XJJT-TB3JB-HWZZF
> *Xbox 360 Borderlands 2 SHiFT Code*: WBWJ3-JHKSK-ZHXT6-CRTJT-BW59W
> ...


Are the keys for a limited amount of people or unlimited?


----------



## Draygonn

PlayStation 3 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: WJC3J-TXXKJ-KKW5T-H3KJ3-3CJZT [Active through February 3]

Xbox 360 SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: 5TC3B-9F695-9ZX3R-5FBJT-J5TX3 [Active through February 3]

PC / Mac SHiFT Code for a Golden Key in Borderlands 2: CTWBT-X5ZWC-9WRB3-BJ3B3-RWF96 [Active through February 3]


----------



## Magnum26

Is this the proper PC version of Borderlands 2 or the ****ty console version thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I currently have 4 play throughs on the go and always manage to get a game in or two when I can. The new torgue dlc is hilarious!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I go on pc, played it a bit yesterday


----------



## Magnum26

Google my username and you should find my Steam account if anyone wants to send me a friend request. I have a lot of games


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Kk, have sr3?


magnum26 said:


> Google my username and you should find my Steam account if anyone wants to send me a friend request. I have a lot of games


----------



## Magnum26

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Kk, have sr3?


 
  If SR3 is saints row 3 then yes I do.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

magnum26 said:


> If SR3 is saints row 3 then yes I do.


Nice!  will add when I get home!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Sent an invite!


----------



## Magnum26

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Sent an invite!


 
  Received and added.


----------



## Fordevino

riku540 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't really been keeping up with the game, or you wouldn't be asking that question. Also, what's the problem with the game requiring Steam? The _*lack*_ of Steamworks support (online matchmaking, Valve Anti-Cheat) is what made the online experience a lackluster especially for the PC version; not to mention Big Picture Mode just launched in time for the game. And _*limited preorders*_ will always be... limited.


 
  
 Love the Big Picture mod for BL 2 
  
 But Al4PTrap is the best^^


----------



## AxelCloris

So, has anyone messed around with the Loot the World app? Scan barcodes or QR codes to get free weapons and shields?


----------



## AxelCloris

The excellent run of Borderlands 2 DLC is coming to an end April 15th with Sir Hammerlock vs. the Son of Crawmerax.
  
 http://thegamefanatics.com/2014/02/13/final-borderlands-2-dlc-arrives-april-15th
  
 I'm going to be sad to see it go, but anxiously await Borderlands 3.


----------



## peenemunde

Love the game, I've spent well over $150 between Xbox 360 and PC versions of the game for game, DLC, and extra content   

 Sold the Xbox but I still play religiously on the PC!


----------



## Music225

The game is  all awesome and all but the problem to me is that there are too many things/objs to do in this game , but are so similar to eachother that if you like me trying to finish every thing in each area , you will eventually feel so bored with the game to reach the end even though the writing is really interesting . In fact , I;ve stop playing for quite awhile , dont feel like to come back anytime soon ... too many things to do, places to explore , too many loot to farm ... same old ... same old
 Just my opinion guys , everyone's experience is different , I'm quick to get distracted when I realize that monotone in things but my sister can play ..uh.. anyone remember the game that there are dinosaurs shooting eggs/ball to the ceiling to create a match-3 .. she plays that game like forever over and over again without feeling frustrated @@ but I just feel bored to death looking at that thing.  Not to mention that ninja fruit everyone goes crazy about , more boring than hacking wood with chopsticks ,annnnnnnnd flappy birds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh god ! Everything about it is so dated ... so boring that I stop complaining right now !


----------

